# ipod mini frozen



## pjt1470 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a apple ipod mini that is frozen on a picture of a wall socket and a plug about to go in.

Help!!!

Thanks


----------



## burnin_18 (Apr 1, 2008)

need charging?


----------



## pjt1470 (Apr 1, 2008)

It won't charge or be recognized plugged into the computer with a usb cable and I have no other charger.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you done the 5 R's yet?


----------



## Rusty_NZ (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey there have a look at this http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=61705 I had same problem and followed steps on this site and it went again.


----------

